# Log store roof



## maxelcat (2 Jun 2011)

Hi

I am making a log store using decking (given to me by a friend) for the body, and now I want to create a roof. I want to do something like the attached image, but run my boards hozirontally rather than vertically.







I think these are called "Feathered" boards. The only ones I can find are at B and Q and are horrid, because they are for fences and so will warp and move.

Could anyone please suggest where I can find these sorts of boards, or something similar. Since I don't really know what they are called googling is proving frustrating! 

Thanks very much

Edward


----------



## Richard T (2 Jun 2011)

Feather boards are very thin and used in fence panels. 
I've been making board roof covers for my wood stacks from what's left of next door's shed that he (I) took down a few years ago. These are about as thin as it gets for construction, and fit together with lapping rebates. Don't know what you'd call 'em though... shed cladding timber I guess. 
I nailed the panels together to some teak cross strips and painted them with raw linseed oil.
They were to replace some corrugated tarry type stuff I bought over 20 years ago as covers for free standing wood stacks.
I had tried the wood shelter with a roof on method when I started with the wood burner but soon got fed up with it. Those corner posts seemed to be in the way all the time.


----------



## maxelcat (2 Jun 2011)

thanks for the reply. Perhaps feather boards aren't the way to go. I have been using "Wood piled up in a corner" but i has a habit of falling over, and I fear for the dog! Not sure which way to go now!


----------



## zb1 (2 Jun 2011)

They look like feather-edge boards, available from most sawmills and wood yards. I believe Richard T is talking about ship-lap boards that you can get from places like Wickes etc as well as machined from mills and yards. Most cladding boards will move and wind at least a little as they are usually pretty cheap timber, if you use green (fresh felled) boards from a mill they can shrink across the width by about 10%. Have a look at the timber suppliers sticky and find a supplier near you. Call or pop in, they'll be able to sort you out. Doesn't look like you'll be needing much so you might get lucky and get some discounted longer lengths that you can get good shorter sections out of.

ZB


----------



## jumps (2 Jun 2011)

doesn't really matter what you use for this - the important point is to put some felt over it.

you could even have gaps.

the cost of a bit of felt relative to good preservative is a no-brainer.


----------



## studders (2 Jun 2011)

jumps":kym1uo2n said:


> ......the important point is to put some felt over it.


Or even under it if you want the wooden topped roof look.


----------



## Richard T (2 Jun 2011)

Maxelcat wrote: "I have been using "Wood piled up in a corner" but i has a habit of falling over, and I fear for the dog!" 
:lol: 

The key is er... keying it all in - it's very much like dry stone walling, just not quite so heavy. 







This is the stack I'm working on at the moment. On top is one of the boards I mentioned that was actually made for a different stack which is why it looks a tad short on this one.
As you can see, all the sides and corners are keyed in but the keying goes deeper into it so that as it develops more weight it gets held together more firmly rather than becoming less stable.
It takes a bit of practice but you can put one anywhere on top of slats on bricks.


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Jun 2011)

I would suggest the felt 'shingles' from a good DIY outlet. You won't need many. Stick them onto a piece of WPB ply. 
There is also corrugated felt (Google Onduline Roofing) you can buy, which you could fix over a 4 x 2 frame.

Edit...

I just had a thought. You don't say how big this roof will be. If it's not huge, you could probably afford some cedar shingles. Now they would look the business.  



HTH
John


----------



## dedee (3 Jun 2011)

this is how I store mine. The fresh stuff:-






Only the ends are keyed and lean towards the middle of the row.

The dry stuff is under cover:-







Andy


----------



## maxelcat (6 Jun 2011)

Many thanks for all your suggestions and photographs. I have very limited space (sigh!) living in sweat surburbia. The store is about 1m wide, 50 cm deep. So I don't need a lot. The shingles idea was interesting - and I hadn't thought of that but I think I want something a little less fancy on this job. I will look up the sticky - and have now in fact used it, and discovered that my nearest supplier is over 20Km away. 

All the feather boards I could see looked like they wouldn't do the job. 

Guess I'll go to Wickes..., but some timber (white?, maybe shiplap), fix on a frame and treat with some preservative. 

Thanks again folks!


----------



## Mcluma (6 Jun 2011)

This is the log store i build, no roof on this, but it has bitumen shingles




DSC_2305 by mcluma, on Flickr




DSC_2320 by mcluma, on Flickr

and this is featheredge as a roof, works perfect, its on it now for almost a year, no warping (if supported enough)



DSC_0967 by mcluma, on Flickr




DSC_0968 by mcluma, on Flickr




IMG_0062 by mcluma, on Flickr


----------

